# VW Golf MK1 "LOWERED" & "NANOWAX"



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi there,

This is an VW Golf MK1 that I have done whit a "Protection Detail" 

I hope you enjoy 

On arrival...

























































The wheels a "litle" bit in "Bad" shape...











Starting the process...













The Process:

-Pre-foam whit Megs APC
-All the rubers, bumpers etc. cleaned whit Megs APC and a Race Glaze Brush
-Wheels, tyres and arches cleaned whith various brush and, Megs SD, Megs WB.
-Rinsed
-Wash whit 2 BK/grit guards, sheepskin wash mitt and Megs SP
-Rinsed
-Dried whith drying towel WW and Hot Blower
-Clayed whit Zaino Clay
-Rinsed/dried
-Pre Cleaner to the paint
-Protected whit NANOLEX "NANOWAX"
-Plastics whit 1Z Viny Gel
-Wheels polished whit AUTOSOL

I Think I don´t forgot anything 

One off the Hot blower in the wheels...



And finaly the Afters...



















































The END...



I hope you all enjoyed like I enjoyed to work on this car, 

Best regards,

Jorge :wave:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

nice :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Good job there, not many MK1's about these days.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

That is a massive turnaround, the paint looks brand new and the wheels look 10 times better.

Great work.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great work. Love MKI Golfs.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff from the first pick i thought looks tidy apart from the tyres, until the closer shots.
Certainly looking superb after the detail


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Sweet work for a superb car :thumb:


----------



## Christiaan (Jan 14, 2011)

Great looking GTD... How dit you polish that wheels? Hand of machinal?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone else have difficulty in accessing any threads posted by this OP?

The images never displday properly for me (same with his recent 2CV thread) - pix only show top 10% of the image - very slow and the thread hangs up - guessing it's a very slow image host.

I just can not view these posts, don't have any problems with anyone else's


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Does anyone else have difficulty in accessing any threads posted by this OP?
> 
> The images never displday properly for me (same with his recent 2CV thread) - pix only show top 10% of the image - very slow and the thread hangs up - guessing it's a very slow image host.
> 
> I just can not view these posts, don't have any problems with anyone else's


Hi there,

Sorry about that, I don´t now what is the problem about "this things" (Web, fhotos etc. ) but if you want send me by PM your email and I will send you the fhotos.....

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Racer said:


> Sweet work for a superb car :thumb:


Thanks a lot "Master"!

The Dark force is whit you! (Private joke):lol:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Christiaan said:


> Great looking GTD... How dit you polish that wheels? Hand of machinal?


Hi there,

Hand polish...but whit lots off work :wall:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice work Jorge:thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

That's Stunning! I'll doff my cap to you sir!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

So clean man, top work.

Lovely car.


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

That is a massive turnaround on that mk1 lowered.
Great work and a wonderfull car.
Best regards Jorge.
Hug


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

very nice work jorge :thumb:


----------



## mark__gti (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome! id love another mk1 golf


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Love MKIs too! Mine is still daily driven, but needs a rebuild as soon as possible.

The handling, great lookout, simplicity, agility and simply loveliness of this car can't be beaten by any of temporary over-engineered and dehumanized cars...

Old school cars forever! :driver:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

killash said:


> That's Stunning! I'll doff my cap to you sir!


Hi there,

Thanks a lot for the kind words 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> Love MKIs too! Mine is still daily driven, but needs a rebuild as soon as possible.
> 
> The handling, great lookout, simplicity, agility and simply loveliness of this car can't be beaten by any of temporary over-engineered and dehumanized cars...
> 
> Old school cars forever! :driver:


I agree whit you :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely car and a superb turn around. Looks stunning now. I had a MK1 Campaign in that colour many years ago. Sigh!


----------



## Jimmy Larsson (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice jobb on a very good looking car!


----------



## Davorr (Dec 26, 2010)

I just love red color on VW's..

love this car..nice job


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Superb car and a nice work 

Jorge em altas


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job, I love how these old motors get cleaned up.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

nice car


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

That is seriously nice!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi there ,

Thank you all for the kind words,

Much apreciated :thumb:,

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

I love MK 1 & 2 Golfs, Good work, that is some turn around


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

brilliant work


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

nice 1


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

amazing job :doublesho, well done :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you all! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

thats very sweet.
great work


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice! Great job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------

